# KW-NT1's multilangual support?



## wolfdeasia (Jul 13, 2009)

Making a new thread dedicated for the question so i don't hijack the review thread....

JVC's KW-NT1 supports some other languages, French, Spanish...however, because I have quite a few songs with Japanese and Chinese (traditional) font displays, I would like to find a way to install font packages to support the display...

Since KW-NT1 runs on Windows Automotive 5, based on CE system...I will need you tech people to help me out here...

thanks in advance..


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to TSF! See also my reply to you on the previous KW-NT1 topic.


----------



## wolfdeasia (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Yeh I know in other windows CE systems for pocket PC, it's possible for downloading program that will enable the fonts...
and windows ce 5 is also being used in Japanese domestic vehicle for GPS system, of course displaying Japanese and voicing in Japanese...
since KW-NT1 has SD card support and that's where the firmware update files be running from...with all these facts, I was guessing that in theory, it MAY be possible to just load the font package into the SD card extension and make it happen 

I hope there's a way just to display those characters while I play my IPod or mp3 CDs...not asking too much...sigh...


----------

